# Nelson Sauvin Pale Ale



## hopcycle (11/3/11)

I just tasted the first bottle of my Nelson Sauvin ale. The grain bill and hopping schedule are as follows. 

1 tsp gypsum for a 15L batch. Yes, horrible efficiency !!!

This tastes great....nice quenching malt with good hop bite and flavour. I love Nelson Sauvin...quite a complex hop aroma and flavour....

Should be about 5.5% by my reckoning. 

That's all I've got to say  

OG 1050
FG 1012



2kg Weyermann premium pils

2kg Aust wheat malt

200g Rolled oats --- cooked

100g rolled wheat ---cooked



Nelson Sauvin 45 mins 9g 13 IBU

 12 mins 28g 18 IBU

 1 min 28g 2 IBU


----------



## Sydneybrewer (11/3/11)

looks good i have a nelson beer in the works am thinking on either an apa or a pils


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (11/3/11)

I just put the Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (ross recipe in database) into the secondary. It is very tasty out of the fermenter. Really like the NS hops. 
here is the bill - BIAB

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 36.8 (Average)
20L Batch

3.8 kg Golden promise
0.4 kg JW wheat malt

15g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil) 
10g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) 
12g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) 
30g Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 80 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


----------



## Pennywise (12/3/11)

I reckon it looks great, I've got a NS really pale ale on tap ATM and I think that wheat is what might be missing from it. All I used was Pils & a touch of Caramalt with NS all the way through. I have to be careful with those late additions too, for me, that much NS in the last 15 mins is a little too much.



Wait, did I just type that? Me, too much hops? Ahhhh, back to bed.............


----------



## bignath (12/3/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I just put the Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (ross recipe in database) into the secondary. It is very tasty out of the fermenter. Really like the NS hops.
> here is the bill - BIAB
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
> ...




That will be a kick ass beer!
Almost identical to my NS House Ale, and single handedly responsible for getting a couple of my mates into homebrewing.

Mine looks like this:

4kg BB Pale Malt
15g NS @ 30min
10g NS @ 10min
10g NS @ Flameout
NO CHILL
20g NS dry hop after 7 days

US-05 @ 18 deg.

bloody beautiful.....


----------



## Christopher (12/3/11)

I can't get enough of NS.

Being an inexperienced extract brewer, my best batches have been single hop NS beers. Even my wife likes them.

70g at 0 minutes = passionfruit cheesecake.


----------



## Nick JD (12/3/11)

I ODed on Nelson. It ended up getting on my nerves.

Now I'm working my way through a pound of Citra (highly recommended to those NS lovers).


----------



## Pennywise (12/3/11)

If Citra was a woman, I'd want to make love to her :icon_drool2:


----------

